# Window Projector Reality Check



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I keep seeing posts about buying projectors for window animations, and wanted to add my dos centavos worth on buying them because I see a lot of what I think is bad information.

I started doing projections three years ago. I've done them in a bedroom window and in our dining room. I project the video onto a frosted Walmart shower curtain, from about ten feet away, which is about how far most people can place a projector from a screen in most smaller rooms.

One concern that I have is I keep seeing people wanting to buy high-end corporate/business type projectors. These are awesome projectors, but they are not designed for our purposes. They are designed to project a bright, colorful, high-res image over a long distance (20-30 ft) in a brightly-lit conference room on a year round basis. We are usually projecting a relatively low-color med-res image a short distance (8-10ft) in a darkened room for a month or less. We don't really need the power or durability of a commercial professional projector.

Another concern that I have is when you project onto a window screen, you are lighting it up. Even though the makers of the videos try to keep them high contrast so the image you want visible on the screen is emphasized and the backgrounds are de-emphasized, the fact is when you dump a lot of light into a dark room, it's going to show on the screen, and that's going to be seen from outside. What we really need is a projector that has enough power to clearly show the image we want on the screen, but not be so bright that it lights up the room and screen and makes the window appear white/grey or un-naturally bright. 

This is why I've used the cheaper low-grade, entry-level, I'll call them kids projectors for window use. These aren't all that bright, and would never work well in a home theater setting, but they work awesome for projecting an image on a window screen without being too bright, and they are much less expensive than professional business projectors.

Now, if you're projecting outside, over long distances, a business projector probably fits the bill, but for projecting indoors on a window screen, my opinion is lower power is better.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I couldn't agree more! I have two super cheap ones and they projected 8' with a really good image (and low light as you said) onto a white curtain as you walked in my front door. I ran the skeleton reaper from the Atmosfear FX bones disc and it was awesome!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I still use the old magnifying sheet in a cardboard box mounted to a TV method. 

The low light, soft image is just perfect for bedroom window ghosts.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

boo who? said:


> I still use the old magnifying sheet in a cardboard box mounted to a TV method.
> .


wow, I think that's one step up from magic lantern slides!


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Do you have any links to the projectors you are referring to?

And boo who how do you do that?

I'm looking to purchase to Atmos digital download. The one that runs $10. So I'm trying to figure out the best way to do it.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Go on ebay and search for Discover Wonderwall projector. Great place to start.


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

So do you think a Wonderwall projector (@1200 lumens) would work with the Atmosfearfx (which says they need 2000 lumens)? I have no knowledge of this stuff, so I'm just looking for guidance before I too go and purchase a projector that is costly and much more than I need. 

Thank you!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GM...+projector&dpPl=1&dpID=41+-ZQq9R8L&ref=plSrch

That's the one I have and I'm perfectly happy with it. You can find it between $30-$45. I paid $30 for of my two I believe.


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

My 800x600, 500 lumen projector that I bought used on eBay back in 2009 for $56 works great for projecting my Hallowindow DVDs. Plenty bright, and the internal speaker (that's how you know it's cheap, no good projector these days has a speaker) is loud enough for the sound to reach out onto the street if I just crack the window a few inches.


----------



## Ginger9708 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks so much guys Bruzilla, JMan, etc.. for all of this helpful information and recommendations! You have all been so quick with answers and I appreciate that!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

jb1sb2 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GM...+projector&dpPl=1&dpID=41+-ZQq9R8L&ref=plSrch
> 
> That's the one I have and I'm perfectly happy with it. You can find it between $30-$45. I paid $30 for of my two I believe.


Would this work to project onto a white garage door?


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

harvestmoon said:


> So do you think a Wonderwall projector (@1200 lumens) would work with the Atmosfearfx (which says they need 2000 lumens)? I have no knowledge of this stuff, so I'm just looking for guidance before I too go and purchase a projector that is costly and much more than I need.
> 
> Thank you!


Here's the thing you need to keep in mind. AtmosfearFX videos are meant for a range of applications. They can be projected onto interior walls, doors, etc., and onto exterior walls. In these applications, you would definitely want a brighter projector. But with windows it's a different story as the image is being projected onto a white fabric, and no matter how much you adjust the contrast, the fabric gets brighter. Also the more light in the room, the more you can see of the room through the sheet. 

This is why I've found weaker projectors work better on window projections. Most folks do these in a closed room with the lights out, and the less amount of light getting put out the better. This is especially true if you can't angle the projector and it's visible from the front of the window.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Windborn said:


> Would this work to project onto a white garage door?


Depends on what the ambient light situation is, the distance the projector is from the door, and what you are projecting. I would guess you would need a brighter projector because a garage door-sized image would mean the projector would need to be much further away than a window-sized image. Plus there's houselights, streetlights, etc. to contend with.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks. We primarily want one to use in a low light room but if it could project outdoors it would be a plus. Price is definitely something I need to keep down.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Question ~ I have a 3000 lumens projector and plan on projecting on a large window. I did purchase gray tulle for a holographic effect, but haven't tried it yet. If I go with a white shower curtain for a 'non holographic" image, would placing darker fabric over the shower curtain (like black tulle) help with the "white sheet" effect?


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

debbiedowner67 said:


> And boo who how do you do that?


I assemble the magnifying sheet and cardboard box as shown in this demo;
http://macgyverisms.wonderhowto.com...n-for-only-5-great-for-march-madness-0144568/

Except instead of a laptop, I put a large enough box over an old style CRT TV that I place upside-down on a movable table stand that I can adjust until the focus is right. There is no need to paint the box. Works great. The images are as you see in the demo- sort of faded- and perfect for haunting.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

6-paq said:


> Question ~ I have a 3000 lumens projector and plan on projecting on a large window. I did purchase gray tulle for a holographic effect, but haven't tried it yet. If I go with a white shower curtain for a 'non holographic" image, would placing darker fabric over the shower curtain (like black tulle) help with the "white sheet" effect?


3,000? Wow. The Sun wasn't available?  That's one you're going to have to try out. Another issue you might have is the projector will be easily visible through the sheet. You're probably going to need to set the projector below the lowest point of the window and project slightly upwards to prevent the lamp from being seen from outside.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I would agree with Bruzilla due to being outside and bigger area.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

boo who? said:


> I assemble the magnifying sheet and cardboard box as shown in this demo;
> http://macgyverisms.wonderhowto.com...n-for-only-5-great-for-march-madness-0144568/
> 
> Except instead of a laptop, I put a large enough box over an old style CRT TV that I place upside-down on a movable table stand that I can adjust until the focus is right. There is no need to paint the box. Works great. The images are as you see in the demo- sort of faded- and perfect for haunting.


LOL That is pretty awesome. I am going to make that this weekend. Do you use the TV because it's a better image? Also do you use the DVD version?


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Bruzilla said:


> 3,000? Wow. The Sun wasn't available?  That's one you're going to have to try out. Another issue you might have is the projector will be easily visible through the sheet. You're probably going to need to set the projector below the lowest point of the window and project slightly upwards to prevent the lamp from being seen from outside.


LOL, yup well the projector's main function is for outdoor movies.  

The bottom of my window is about 24" from the floor, so I am planning on placing the projector to the side on the floor and adjusting the keystone. My other issue I need to work with is bleed through. I have a porch cover than extends 8'. Having the projector so low, I will undoubtedly have that to contend with as well. My house is a straight ranch and is close to the street. I will need to determine which side of the window to project from. Depending on which side you walk up to the house, the lamp could be possibly seen, even when on the floor. I have to take advantage of the large window, so will just need to test different projection locations... 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Most houses have a slight elevation from street level, and this helps as well. It took us several tries to locate the projector in a spot where it can't be seen from the street. You can see it if you walk up to the house and stand in front of the window, but not from the street.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

debbiedowner67 said:


> LOL That is pretty awesome. I am going to make that this weekend. Do you use the TV because it's a better image? Also do you use the DVD version?



I use old TV's because that's what I have. lol. Plus it's easy to turn them upside-down and adjust the picture. You can't usually do that with a laptop. I feed them either dvd or <gasp! > VHS since I have spooky images in both formats. The video quality doesn't matter much to me since the end result is just a vague ghostly shape or face moving in the window. I usually adjust the bright setting down until the background is a good dark black and then set the contrast as high as it will go before losing image. Depending on the video feed, I sometimes also adjust the hue to green for a creepier look. Best of all, I like how the effect doesn't scream "projector." A shiny white plastic "screen" looks better than a matte finish one.

The best compliment about TV projections I ever heard from a TOT was, "That looks just like a REAL ghost!"

eta: BTW- A super easy home-made video that will work with this is simply a person dressed and made up all in white against a plain dark background... as in a woman in a wedding dress with white gloves and either a white scarf, mask, or whiteface make up (with dark eyes.) Just have the person walk around towards and away from the camera. Most of the smaller details will be softened and the final effect is amazingly good.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

You are amazing. Thank you for all your ideas and tips. Do you have any video of what the image looks like?


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

No video- but I have some pics. They aren't that good- but you get an idea of the intensity of this sort of projection. The TV projected image is the large face in the window. The video shows the 3/4 body walking back and forth- and then approaching the window in close-up. The actual image was in good focus- but these pics don't show it since I took them from the street and zoomed in on the effect to post it here. For just a TV, cardboard box and a dollar store magnifying sheet, I think it's pretty good!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting this. Window projections were/are going to be the "big" thing I did this year, but there is just too much info and too many choices. If that makes any sense. I feel like I'm beating my head up against a wall trying to figure out what type of projector I need and what kind of projection material to get. It feels like those should be fairly easy questions to get answered on the interwebs but I'm still sitting here...scratching my head. Atmosfear FX recommends a minimum of 2000 lumens and so I've been looking at those and they're SO expensive for something I'll just use one night a year...not to mention the fact that I want to do projections in 2 windows in 2 different rooms. There's just so many choices and I don't want to spend more than I have to.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Again, AtmosfearFX's recommendation is meant to cover all situations, which is like saying you need a Ferrari for all your car needs. You don't. In fact, much like someone trying to take a load of kids to the movies, a Ferrari is of no more use to you than a 2,000 lumens projector is to someone trying to project on a bedroom window. As you can see in the pics above, it doesn't take much light power to project an image in a dark room and over a short distance.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't use AtmosfearFX, but I've been using Hallowindow since 2009. Not to sound as if I'm beating a dead horse, but my cheap, used, $56 500 lumen projector works GREAT for my Halloween projection. I'm projecting from inside my house onto a window covered by a white fabric shower curtain from Target, and it looks really good. Is it high-def? No. But it's bright, looks great from the street, my yard, and my driveway. So don't feel as if you need to dump $1000+ into a projector just to get good results. Again, I don't use AtmosfearFX, so maybe my cheap projector wouldn't be up to snuff. But if it were me, I'd try out a cheap projector first, and if it doesn't work out, you can always upgrade after that, and you won't be out too much money.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I've seen lots of overhead projectors on craigslist for around 20 bucks.
I also have a couple of old laptops laying around and I'm thinking about trying the LCD method to project on my front window.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i have several discovery wonderwall projectors that i got on woot several years ago ... although they are acceptable, i'm of the opinion that they're barely acceptable for applications where a soft image would work ... they're not very bright, their resolution is poor and you can't get a good focus out of them ... so for a wispy ghost image they would work

having said that for the money, you can get better projectors ... i purchased this => http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V3146BO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00






(currently $93 on amazon) and it blows the wonderwall out of the water ... some of it's specs are: WVGA 800x480 LCD, 800 lumen brightness and 800:1 contrast ratio ... btw the 800 lumen, although sounds relatively poor is in real life way better than the 1200 lumen that the wonderwall says it has

there are probably better projectors with better "bang for the buck" but i haven't looked too long and others can chime in 

amk


----------



## AndyRoyals (Sep 24, 2015)

I've got 5 of the AtmosFear DVDs so if anyone fancies pooling them together (who have purchased previously) to help out fellow Halloween lovers so they have use of full set I'm happy to sort it. Obviously only those who have purchased and put files in though (just an idea)

I've got Ghostly Apparitions, Jack-O-Lantern Jamboree, Zombie Invasion!, Unliving Portraits and Bone Chillers which I would be happy to share with others


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

I kind of agree that most people can get away with the smaller cheaper projectors. I myself have two awesome projectors, that more than meet my needs. I still bought two of the smaller portable ones just for grins. I was relatively impressed with the quality. I think it really all comes down to what you are planning to do with the projector and where it needs to be used. I would purchase the cheap mini projectors over a wonder wall any day, due to the fact of size. For $45 you get a projector that can fit in the palm of your hand, uses led lighting (longer lasting bulb), and has every input you will need including SD card and usb. 
On the other end of the spectrum, you have the "business" type projectors with 1500 plus lumens, again, can be found on eBay for the price of a wonder wall projector (when your lucky even less). 

To me the mini projectors and wonder wall style, are one trick ponies. At least the minis are much smaller giving you more options for concealment. The larger, brighter,"business" styles, while harder to hide, can over come more obstacles. They have the power to overcome ambient light better, and if it is too bright and is lighting up the room they are in, it's easy enough to adjust the brightness. Are a lot of them overkill? Sure. I would rather have the option to turn it down than be stuck with not enough. 

I guess the bottom line comes down to what the end user is wanting to accomplish, and what they find acceptable. This is exactly why we see so many projector posts ( among other posts) on what people recommend. Bang for buck, I would always suggest a higher end projector, but that in no ways means that a smaller less bright one, won't work better for someone's needs.


----------



## Reload (Aug 23, 2015)

Just to throw caution to the issue a bit...... I've bought a couple cheapies off brand projectors and while I suppose they would work they looked very washed out. Just wasn't what I was looking for. Every projector is different and manufacturers can state whatever they want for the lumens. There is no certification requirements and many of the no name brands list their lumens 2 - 3 times its actual output. In the long run I found sticking with name brand projectors was the best for me both performance and cost. Chasing the perfect cheap projector can get expensive. lol 

So how about this one?
http://www.electrified.com/p-9664-c...nID=Froogle&gclid=CI--5Zz9lMgCFQhsfgodcsIJuQ&


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree with both Icepick an dReload on this topic. We've basically come to a point where you can get a used but still fully functional, name barnd and reviewed projector for the price of a frying pan and no name brands you've never even heard of showing up on amazon and ebay selling you a projector for both $100 brand new.

Both users on this site and reviewers online have checked out the positives and negatives of both types of projectors so its real easy to tell yourself which is better. For me, i'll go with the frying pan option. I've tested and seen enough of the no name brand to know it won't work in any of my applications good enough for my tastes. However it might for yours. 

Victor


----------



## Reload (Aug 23, 2015)

Just received this one yesterday from ebay and had a chance to check it out this morning. Everything works great and love the auto focus. Still have 600 - 1,000 hrs of bulb left. Since I only run these on Halloween (may run it the day before this year since the big day is on Saturday) this one should run another +/- 10 years. Not bad for $51. 

NEC-MultiSync-LT35-DLP-Projector-1390-Lamp-Hours NEC-MultiSync-LT35-DLP-Projector-1390-Lamp-Hours 
Item Sold 
Item condition: Used
Ended: Sep 21, 2015 , 1:45PM 
Winning bid:US $51.00


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I picked this up for 20 bucks today via craigslist. Works great. 
Now I just need to dismantle the old laptop.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

I did that awhile ago. But I went to the disassembled lcd version instead. Works great and plenty bright


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

victor-eyd-
I just did a search and saw that. Nice. 
When you say LCD, do you mean flat screen monitor?


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

yes, old samsung 15" xga lcd- super easy to disassemble and fit just about right with slight overhang on these glass panels


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Lots of good advice here. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

annamarykahn said:


> i have several discovery wonderwall projectors that i got on woot several years ago ... although they are acceptable, i'm of the opinion that they're barely acceptable for applications where a soft image would work ... they're not very bright, their resolution is poor and you can't get a good focus out of them ... so for a wispy ghost image they would work
> 
> having said that for the money, you can get better projectors ... i purchased this => http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V3146BO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> View attachment 258627
> ...


If also been looking online for inexpensive projectors. One thing I've noticed with the recent trend in inexpensive LED home entertainment projectors is the inclusion of both USB & SD ports like that which annamarykahn posted. This effectively allows for an all-in-one solution where I wouldn't require playing devices for each. 

Eventually, I plan to have multiple effects that would benefit from some form of projection. This would be prohibitive for me if I needed separate devices to play the video as well (ie. Laptops, DVD players, IPods etc).

Sorry if you already mentioned but, Bruzilla, any images or video of your wonderwall projecting the window video?

Thanks all for the info and discussion. This has given me new hope for rejuvenating my yardhaunt!


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

It's not at BJs.com yet, but this was in my October 2015 coupon book that arrived today:


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Yep. I'm finding my 2200 lumens to be VERY bright and I have the choice of a white curtain that glows from all the extra light, but does not hotspot at all, or a frosted curtain that looks more natural, less visible, but lets the projector hotspot show.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Nightfisher said:


> Yep. I'm finding my 2200 lumens to be VERY bright and I have the choice of a white curtain that glows from all the extra light, but does not hotspot at all, or a frosted curtain that looks more natural, less visible, but lets the projector hotspot show.


Yep... that's usually the choice folks with those high-performance projectors have to make. The alternative is turning down the brightness, but then you've just wasted all the money you spent getting one.

For Mr. Grimsley, I don't know why, but I totally suck at low-light photography. Totally. Like 110%. I don't know why. It's not like I have the shakes or anything, but every single time I take a picture in low-light they're blurry as all get up.


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

I purchased two $400 epsons from Amazon this week, I am just going to turn the brightness down. You never know, I may use them for home movies later.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

We took the plunge and got an inexpensive projector to try. The FastFox mini projector from Amazon. It has 120 lumen led bulb. Tried it out last night, used a Dollar Tree white tablecloth in the window to put the image on.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Windborn said:


> We took the plunge and got an inexpensive projector to try. The FastFox mini projector from Amazon. It has 120 lumen led bulb. Tried it out last night, used a Dollar Tree white tablecloth in the window to put the image on.
> 
> View attachment 259378


I have two of those I got from Amazon. Work surprisingly well don't they?


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

It really does. We had a few cars slow down as they drove by!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

reefcrazed said:


> I purchased two $400 epsons from Amazon this week, I am just going to turn the brightness down. You never know, I may use them for home movies later.


Just curious as to which models you purchased. I bought a refurbed Epson 730HD from Amazon for $400 and it works great for backyard movies (main purpose). Haven't tried my AtmosfearFx yet as I'm still researching scrim materials.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Now see, if I took that picture, it would be nothing but a bright spot on a blurred background!


----------



## vonroll (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree with the orig poster and some others here in that you don't always need the high lumen/high $$ projector. Think of the application first and what you need. I did a thread a while back that compared some projectors to give you an idea on performance of each... 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...own-comparison-pictures.html?referrerid=18962

The 3M LED, the LED Optomo game projector, and the LED AAXA p2JR projector are pretty impressive in the cheaper range. Of course I also have a couple of business projectors off ebay for sub $50 level. They're great too, but some times they produce too much light pollution esp in an indoor haunt. Plus they are loud due to having to cool that hot bulb. The LEDs run cooler. So, I've used the cheaper LED ones for window/shower curtain shadows, and indoor haunt effects...and the bigger office types for projecting bugs on the driveway from a second-floor window. You need that extra power for distance. YMMV ... projecting is really fun.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

> I don't know why, but I totally suck at low-light photography. Totally. Like 110%. I don't know why. It's not like I have the shakes or anything, but every single time I take a picture in low-light they're blurry as all get up.


Tripod. Does wonders. I used to use a stepladder and just set my camera on it. lol


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

And if you don't have a tripod a bean bag on the roof of a car makes a great steadying device. 
The pics I took last night were just quickies with the iphone - will get better ones when I get it all set up and get the serious camera out!


----------



## Krismusfur (Sep 22, 2015)

I finally have both of my projectors. I bought one 2K lumen used one from eBay and the Atmosfx window decorating kit. I was really nervous about the Atmosfx one but was pleasantly surprised. 

Here's the comparison 







Atmos on the left


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi all -- great conversation going, here. My first "real" projector arrives tonight, and I'm so excited to try out a window projection. Now, everyone mentions a white Walmart shower curtain as a great option. Does anyone have a link to one that they would recommend? I've read through this thread and others, and I couldn't find a link. Is vinyl good? Cloth? Thanks!


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

Windborn said:


> And if you don't have a tripod a bean bag on the roof of a car makes a great steadying device.
> The pics I took last night were just quickies with the iphone - will get better ones when I get it all set up and get the serious camera out!


So I am guessing the real difference is the amount of light? What about turning the right projector on economy mode?


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

Also I do not think the fastfox projector would work as well as my Epson 740 for my needs. I have a huge double window to do and the throw distance is very far away to hit both windows. I definitely have some light bleed, even with the Econo mode on but I could turn the brightness down some.


----------



## littlebuzz (Aug 23, 2012)

This is my 1st year doing projections so I'm learning as I go.
RE: cheap "toy" projectors
What some folks forgot to mention is the lack of features. Some of those cheaper low-grade, entry-level, kids projectors don't have the ability to reverse the image for rear projection. And almost all of them, Discovery Wonderwall included, don't have a keystone adjustment.

Additionally, ambient light can washout the effect from some low-end projectors. I have a streetlight across from my house making the white shower curtain visible. With advice from this board, I plan to put a black scrim over the white shower curtain and shoot my image through both with a low-hours, professional quality 3LCD Epson, I got off eBay for $40.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I bought a used nec with 60 percent bulb life left with built in speaker for 70.00 from ebay.That thing is awesome.and since I am just using it for halloween will last forever.it has 2400 lumnes I believe


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Windborn said:


> We took the plunge and got an inexpensive projector to try. The FastFox mini projector from Amazon. It has 120 lumen led bulb. Tried it out last night, used a Dollar Tree white tablecloth in the window to put the image on.
> 
> View attachment 259378


I have the wonderwall but when I project it from my window it washes out because of the outside lights..this looks really good.I have several projectors.one wonderwall one a china brand which I love and cant find with 2400 lumens and the nec used one.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

The true test will be when we get our outside lights up for the display. We use red & blue floodlights to wash the yard area but nothing hits that high up on the house so hopefully it won't be an issue. If nothing else I can move it to a window above the garage where the lights cant hit at all.


----------



## Kickthefog (Oct 16, 2003)

Just offering this up in case it helps. I did a cheap projector comparison video here:

https://youtu.be/se7SQWnfGG4


Pat


----------



## HalloweenAli (Oct 3, 2015)

Pat you are awesome for making this video!


----------



## Kickthefog (Oct 16, 2003)

HalloweenAli said:


> Pat you are awesome for making this video!


Thanks! I appreciate that! 

I'm glad you like it, and I hope it helps!


Pat


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Got my LCD monitor dissected and ready to go with my overhead projector. 
I just tested it on the wall using some youtube projection videos and it works great. Plenty big and bright too.
I'm gonna purchase a download one of the zombie scenes from AtmosfearFX.


----------



## HalloweenAli (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm in Canada so whilst I have been hunting online for a projector for months, I haven't found any good deals- they all seem to sell for well over $200. I am trying to keep it around $100. Can any of you kindly please take a look at the following I could order from Amazon.ca and let me know what my best options are? I'd like to project onto a triple window approx 8.5 ' x 4.5 ' total if I use the full space, probably using Atmos ghostly apparitions (need to get a d/l still!). I do have a street light in front of my house, it's not too bright but still unfortunately some light pollution. I would greatly appreciate some help finding a decent projector.

Are any of the brother led projectors good?
Brother mini led 800 lumens - approx104 CAD
Brother GM60 - approx $114 CAD
FastFox Mini LED Projector LCD 120 Lumen - $72 CAD


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

jb1sb2 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GM...+projector&dpPl=1&dpID=41+-ZQq9R8L&ref=plSrch
> 
> That's the one I have and I'm perfectly happy with it. You can find it between $30-$45. I paid $30 for of my two I believe.


I agree with JB. This projector is a lot brighter than the wonder wall projector, not bad for the price.


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Kickthefog said:


> Just offering this up in case it helps. I did a cheap projector comparison video here:
> 
> https://youtu.be/se7SQWnfGG4
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much, Pat! You just helped me make one of the decisions that's been 'haunting' me lately. I so appreciate it!


----------



## Kickthefog (Oct 16, 2003)

FutureFiyero said:


> Thank you SO much, Pat! You just helped me make one of the decisions that's been 'haunting' me lately. I so appreciate it!


Thanks!  I'm happy it helped! 
Pat


----------



## Quietman (Sep 30, 2015)

Kickthefog said:


> Just offering this up in case it helps. I did a cheap projector comparison video here:
> 
> https://youtu.be/se7SQWnfGG4
> 
> ...


Great video! Thank you for taking the time to make it!


----------



## Kickthefog (Oct 16, 2003)

Quietman said:


> Great video! Thank you for taking the time to make it!


My pleasure!  

Down the road I plan to make another when some additional cheap projectors come out that look worthwhile.


----------



## andjarnic (Oct 27, 2008)

I picked up a similar LED projector for $99 that got a 5/5 star rating. I suspect it will be good enough for simple projections, although I dont imagine it will be bright enough for an 8' wide display.


----------



## HalloweenAli (Oct 3, 2015)

Which kind did you get?


----------



## Reno McCoy (Sep 11, 2013)

Just as any other Halloween prop, projector quality is in the eye of the beholder. My wife is in the "oh it's good enough" group, whereas I tend to want/need everything to be perfect. I haven't purchased a projector yet (we're in the middle of a move and I'm not sure how much of a haunt I have in me with all of the other stress I'm dealing with), but I have a feeling I'd rather have crisp detail with a little too much light than a soft, less-detailed image that some of the cheaper projector's provide.


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

im still waiting for my used projector in ebay so i have projections on the window and my main door to rattle the trickers !!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

For window projections - its difficult to argue with the lower end equipment in the right application. Projector, thumb drive, and shower curtain screen - out the door for $50. It stops cars each night - advertising... "Hurry Baaaaaack!" for the big night.






​


----------



## HalloweenAli (Oct 3, 2015)

I ended up getting the Fastfox projector and I am actually amazed by it. I can get it to project a very large size and it's really bright too, but not washed out. I would highly recommend this one- thanks to those who mentioned it before. I saw the AtmosFx window kit for sale at my grocery store for $99 but at looking at the specs the Fastfox was just a bit more and had better resolution. I will post up a video/photo soon.


----------



## andjarnic (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0154PMK08?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00

It works pretty good. Bright enough for dusk use.. maybe even a bit before. Like I said.. given the video it is meant to project, I dont need crazy dynamic range, contrast, etc. Its mostly to project a bluish or greenish apparition. Not many colors involved. Also, that it is low resolution isnt as big of a deal given the projection material is not made for HD resolution either. Maybe that is more of a reason to use an HD projector, but I think this will work well. I am going to order another one next week to use for my projected singing pumpkins. Still need to find a couple plastic pumpkins.. got one, but looking to find 2 more of slightly different sizes. Anyone got a good place to get those from?


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

My husband brought home his projector from work. it's 2500 lumens. I plan on projecting in a bedroom that is not used so there will be no light issue. The window is in a dark area of the house. What should I use for the screen over the window?


----------



## Quietman (Sep 30, 2015)

debbiedowner67 said:


> My husband brought home his projector from work. it's 2500 lumens. I plan on projecting in a bedroom that is not used so there will be no light issue. The window is in a dark area of the house. What should I use for the screen over the window?



There appear to be two possibilities:

1) Your video has a background, like AtmosFX "Zombie Invasion" or any other, then the frosted/frosty window curtain seems to be popular.

2) Your video has ghosts or apparitions and you want to create a "Holo Illusion", the best choices are Platinum Chiffon from JoAnns or the more expensive (yet not much better) AtmosFX Holo Illusion material. 

One of the forum members created a great video, link found here.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thankyou Quietman. I ran and got a cheap shower curtain and it worked pretty well. I'm going to go buy the chiffon today. I have the spirit girl from Atmos. It scared the neighbor kids so it was well worth the purchase


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

*Wonderwall Projector Test*

My DLP projector is starting to get dead pixels. Thought I would try out a Wonderwall projector $25.00 on ebay, just in case the DLP gets to many dead pixels.


----------



## HalloweenAli (Oct 3, 2015)

chaney said:


> My DLP projector is starting to get dead pixels. Thought I would try out a Wonderwall projector $25.00 on ebay, just in case the DLP gets to many dead pixels.
> This looks great! I love all your pumpkins too. If you try this projector out with the singing pumpkins please let us know it goes. I really want to get a 2nd one for pumpkins next yr.
> 
> For my Fastfox (GM 60) I actually had to turn down the brightness to 50% and then turn up the sharpness to 100%, it's really impressive and works still at dusk time too. So I am planning 2 shows 1. a Kiddie mix of a singing single pumpkin and some dancing skellies and then 2. a Scarier mix of Apparations & Ghouls


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

I found the Gm 60 on ebay. How large of an area are you projecting to?


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

This is a test run using the overhead projector and lcd monitor


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

I posted the link of these clips below in one of my post days ago. this is how my epson projector g5150 projects. real HD picture but is too bright, i didnt think about adjusting the brightness, well i can do that. sample below. 

 http://youtu.be/uxkI4keb6BY, http://youtu.be/uUfvKsSs34c


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

Zombastic said:


> This is a test run using the overhead projector and lcd monitor



How do you upload video like yours here? Thats nice zombie scene


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

Bruzilla said:


> I keep seeing posts about buying projectors for window animations, and wanted to add my dos centavos worth on buying them because I see a lot of what I think is bad information.
> 
> I started doing projections three years ago. I've done them in a bedroom window and in our dining room. I project the video onto a frosted Walmart shower curtain, from about ten feet away, which is about how far most people can place a projector from a screen in most smaller rooms.
> 
> ...



You are so right there! I've got this professional projector and its really really bright in a dark room, really perfect if you watch movies. I project my atmosfearfx video clips through our front window for external viewing in a very low light environment in my husband's office at home, but i can see the edges because this projector has 4000 lumens and the distance is not far enough to cover the whole window. What i did as suggestion of atmosfx website, i cut a piece of cardboard and make a square whole in the middle and place it in front of the large lens to hide the edges of the video clips and it worked well. All i have to do is add some sounds to give the thrll to my neighbors, they were so amazed and a jaw dropping halloween props. Im just having hard time how to make the sound of the small computer speakers heard outside, maybe opened the window slightly but it will distort the image of the video. Oh well, i will do some trial tomorrow. Good luck to me! 

CLICK LINK: http://youtu.be/qfmrPMVOCWs Phantasm


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

Real good tips! Post more!


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Iki said:


> How do you upload video like yours here? Thats nice zombie scene


I uploaded it to youtube first, then clicked "insert video" when commenting on here and pasted the link.


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you Zombastic!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

This is one of my test videos for the AtmosfearFX. I am using the Joann Platinum chiffon. File clips are edited and spliced together using WMM to eliminate most of the black video transition between scenes. The battery-operated candles are on shelves on the wall. Usually, I have a 10W RGB LED on inside the room to help diffuse reflections on the inside ceiling, but I have it outside in this video. 

No matter what I do, I still have a double-image. My chiffon is in a window frame and is close to the panes. Could this double-image be from the dual pane glass?


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

6-paq said:


> This is one of my test videos for the AtmosfearFX. I am using the Joann Platinum chiffon. File clips are edited and spliced together using WMM to eliminate most of the black video transition between scenes. The battery-operated candles are on shelves on the wall. Usually, I have a 10W RGB LED on inside the room to help diffuse reflections on the inside ceiling, but I have it outside in this video.
> 
> No matter what I do, I still have a double-image. My chiffon is in a window frame and is close to the panes. Could this double-image be from the dual pane glass? My projector (Epson 730HD) is pretty bright.


Wow its really nice. I love it. i use micca multimedia player, inserted my SD card, then i connected to the projector. i trial
mine too, the distance between the window and projector is not far enough to cover the whole window which sucks. and the video clip frames is visible esp. with a bright projector. Just modifying with a cardboard. i will be adjusting the brightness this time by lowering it.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Iki said:


> Wow its really nice. I love it. i use micca multimedia player, inserted my SD card, then i connected to the projector. i trial
> mine too, the distance between the window and projector is not far enough to cover the whole window which sucks. and the video clip frames is visible esp. with a bright projector. Just modifying with a cardboard. i will be adjusting the brightness this time by lowering it.


Does your window have curtains? I am able to mask the left and right edge of the projector frame with my curtains. I am also using the Micca. I initially had each clip loaded separately on my SD card, but started getting a white flash in between files about 15 minutes into projection. In order to eliminate that, I just put them all together in WMM. Do you have that white flash with your Micca as well?


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

harvestmoon said:


> So do you think a Wonderwall projector (@1200 lumens) would work with the Atmosfearfx (which says they need 2000 lumens)? I have no knowledge of this stuff, so I'm just looking for guidance before I too go and purchase a projector that is costly and much more than I need.
> 
> I actually broke down and bought a similar projector to add to my collection. Not sure if the wonderwall is the same??? The one I got has all avi style jacks and guess what... like someone else discovered Atmosfearfx dvds are not DVD Player friendly. So far I have tried 4 and none of them will run it. Now it runs fine on my computer, but no AVI. Used to have a monitor jack that had AVI jacks on other end. Need to find it. If not then I go back to my over powered 2500 lumen. Works, just to much for what I want to do. My Mica is going to be used somewhere else, I wanted to run one of my projections off of a cell phone. Having issues getting the MP4 format to run, even though it has mp4 stuff already on it. Hate how that happens, some slight difference and they won't run.


----------



## littlebuzz (Aug 23, 2012)

Selecting a projector is so much more complicated than just deciding how much you want to spend. You may find a cheap toy projector that does the job or you might find it to be to blurry or dim. A few weeks back I bought my 1st projector, an Epson Powerlite 821p, for $40. Its an LCD business projector and has 2 brightness settings, 2600 lumens on high and 1900 lumens on low. It has less than 200 hours on the bulb and I think it works really well. In fact I decided I wanted to get a second one for another window. So I looked it up on eBay and found another one for a similar deal. But before I took the plunge I looked around a little more.

One thing that bothered me a little with the Epson was that black was not quite black enough. In a darkened room the black background of the projection appeared more grey. So I did a little research and learned that DLP projectors are far better at displaying black but it seemed that all the used ones I could find were plagued with dead pixels. That's when I discovered JVC D-ILA. A proprietary technology by JVC, these projectors offer the best blacks and sold for $15,000 just over 10 years ago. They have a fixed brightness setting at 1000 lumens and a contrast ratio of 600:1.

Found a DLA-G150CL on eBay for $70 with free shipping, I offered $65 and got it. Glad it was free shipping cuz this thing is huge and weighs at least 40lbs. The 1000 lumens turned out to be more than enough to shoot through a white shower curtain and a layer of black chiffon. And the projected black background was as dark as no projector at all.

I guess my point is that projector quality is very subjective. If someone says a cheap projector works great for window projections don't believe them. If someone says you have to spend between $200-300, don't believe them. It all depends on what you want your final outcome to look like. Unless you have a friend who is doing window projections and you can see their results in person, you're just going to have to experiment yourself.

Start with what you have. If you are buying your first projector, I recommend looking for a good used projector between $30-80. Make sure it has been tested as working and preferably has low lamp hours (new lamps can cost $30 and up).

This website has loads of specifications and reviews on old and new projectors. I found it very helpful when looking at available projectors on eBay.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Thought I'd throw in a contribution to this great thread. I recently purchased the ABDTECH LCD projector for $90 (also goes by GM60, TRONFY, CIBEST, etc). It's only 1000 lumens and only 480p (higher rez is supported but will be downsized to that rez) BUT I think it's perfect for a window projection, singing pumpkins, etc. It has a USB and SD card slot which is great because it's one less piece of equipment to worry about eg. DVD / movie player. I haven't tried it but conceivably you could also use a Chrome or Roku stick with the HDMI slot and send video to it over WiFi. I can confirm it does have a repeat function (repeat all clips in a folder or just one) but there is 1/2 sec delay during the repeat (black screen) so you won't be able to get a seamless loop. 

The built-in audio is terrible and you'll want to use the headphone jack to connect to some sort of speaker system. 

From 12' away I get a surprisingly bright image that covers my two car garage door. What I dig about this little guy is that the lightsource is LED so no costly bulbs to swap out. LED's also bring down the power consumption to 50 watts! 

I would never use this thing for actual TV/movie watching as the resolution is too low for my tastes BUT for Halloween purposes it's solid. I'll update in the future regarding the longterm reliability.


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

. :d:d:d:d


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

6-paq said:


> Does your window have curtains? I am able to mask the left and right edge of the projector frame with my curtains. I am also using the Micca. I initially had each clip loaded separately on my SD card, but started getting a white flash in between files about 15 minutes into projection. In order to eliminate that, I just put them all together in WMM. Do you have that white flash with your Micca as well?


Same like mine, there is a sort of white flash microseconds in between which i don't like. Oh WMM ok let me try that too otherwise i have to edit each clip to have a pause in between which will take me forever. I don't have curtains, because we have the blinds installed only. I need to crack the window a little bit for the sound to come out too. Thank you for that tip!


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

camsauce said:


> Thought I'd throw in a contribution to this great thread. I recently purchased the ABDTECH LCD projector for $90 (also goes by GM60, TRONFY, CIBEST, etc). It's only 1000 lumens and only 480p (higher rez is supported but will be downsized to that rez) BUT I think it's perfect for a window projection, singing pumpkins, etc. It has a USB and SD card slot which is great because it's one less piece of equipment to worry about eg. DVD / movie player. I haven't tried it but conceivably you could also use a Chrome or Roku stick with the HDMI slot and send video to it over WiFi. I can confirm it does have a repeat function (repeat all clips in a folder or just one) but there is 1/2 sec delay during the repeat (black screen) so you won't be able to get a seamless loop.
> 
> The built-in audio is terrible and you'll want to use the headphone jack to connect to some sort of speaker system.
> 
> ...


My one is epson home theater/business projector, really the resolution is superb and when i bought it, i thought its a small one a little bigger than the window fx projector but its large, heavy and wide, its a used one though. Other plan is to use for watching movie with netflix online stream. I used the small computer speakers for my sound system


----------



## capo33 (Oct 9, 2015)

I have 4 total projectors- 2 I got as gifts and 2 off EBAY- 2 off EBAY cost me $105 total- one is an Epsom Powelite 83C and the other is an Infocus one- both about 2200 LUMS- work just as good as the 2 new ones- if you do some research you can get a good deal- the ones I got from EBAY I have had a few years and they have gotten a lot of use.



 heres to 2 I got off Ebay in action- using cheap frosted shower curtain in my large front Bay window


----------



## HalloweenAli (Oct 3, 2015)

I just wanted to share the video of my set up using the GM60 or Fastfox projector. I shot this at dusk and at night so you can see how well this affordable projector works. 

This link should be live shortly: https://youtu.be/noMryOvSIxk


----------



## bermise (Oct 31, 2015)

Bruzilla said:


> I keep seeing posts about buying projectors for window animations, and wanted to add my dos centavos worth on buying them because I see a lot of what I think is bad information.
> 
> I started doing projections three years ago. I've done them in a bedroom window and in our dining room. I project the video onto a frosted Walmart shower curtain, from about ten feet away, which is about how far most people can place a projector from a screen in most smaller rooms.
> 
> ...



I disagree strongly. I am using my Sony 4K projector and it's amazing. The $300 projectors & shower curtains looked ok in the past. HD media = much more realistic images. I've had 5 others with shower curtain systems fixated on mine since last week. Try it before you knock it


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

On halloween night, all the kids and adults are so amazed of the atmosfx window projection, taking pictures before they come up to the porch for their candies, chocolates.


----------



## littlebuzz (Aug 23, 2012)

bermise said:


> I disagree strongly. I am using my Sony 4K projector and it's amazing. The $300 projectors & shower curtains looked ok in the past. HD media = much more realistic images. I've had 5 others with shower curtain systems fixated on mine since last week. Try it before you knock it


You left out a piece of the puzzle. Your post seems to indicate that you don't like shower curtains as your projection screen. Please tell us what you use as a projection screen. 

I used a frosted shower curtain with a layer of black chiffon. Great image. The chiffon hid the white of the shower curtain and gave the appearance of a blacked out room. 

Had an Epson business projector in one window and a JVC home theater projector on the other. 

Video clips to follow...


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi! Did you put the frosted shower curtain first facing the projector then the black chiffon? I used the Carl's gray rear projection film and i love it, moderately expensive though but its very good with no spotlight from the projector. Only thing, i have short distance between the window and the projector that the whole window was not fully covered by the atmosfx video clips so i can visibly see the rectangular frame or edges which i want to darken them. And i did using a cardboard. But the idea of layering the projection screen/film with a black chiffon is a good idea. But i wonder if it works with my vinyl gray rear projection film, if its not too dark though my epson has 4000 lumens projecting brighter result. I did all the set up myself, my hubby got all the praises and compliments hahahah! i did the sound system also cracked the window a little bit for my speakers. All in all, very successful video show and halloween eve! The trick or treaters were very amazed, just kept saying "wow" and thrilled. I got a devil's laugh playing continuously in my porch thru my celfone that hid under my props. The windowfx projector was projected through our main door. It did not give a very sharp pictures like the epson but still appeared to be spooky enough for my little treaters! Finished 2 and 3/4 large bags of assorted chocolates to my trick or treaters! Can't wait for next halloween. Maybe im going to buy another used cheaper projector this time for another window projection.  Here is another sample of my video 






.


littlebuzz said:


> You left out a piece of the puzzle. Your post seems to indicate that you don't like shower curtains as your projection screen. Please tell us what you use as a projection screen.
> 
> I used a frosted shower curtain with a layer of black chiffon. Great image. The chiffon hid the white of the shower curtain and gave the appearance of a blacked out room.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

I've been following this thread sinece it's beginning. Thought I'd post my attempt at this effect. I used a UC40 (800x600 native res) LED projector on a 72" x 70" white dollar store shower curtain. I'm fairly happy with the results considering this is my first try. 

This short and very rough video clip shows one of AtmosFearFX's Bone Chillers clips:





Along with my singing pumpkins using videos from www.thesingingpumpkin.com


Incidentally, at approximately 1:40 minutes into the video, you can just barely make out the "Ghost-steps" flash software. My 16 yr old son hijacked my window projector and ran a test. We definitely needed a brighter projector for that one and maybe even a better, flatter surface...Hmmmm... next year...

Two criticisms of the UC40 projector were that it continually showed the letters "UNIC" in the top corner of the projection and there appeared to be nowhere to "flip" the video backwards for rear projection. I had to use editing software to do it (not a huge problem by any means).


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

bermise said:


> I disagree strongly. I am using my Sony 4K projector and it's amazing. The $300 projectors & shower curtains looked ok in the past. HD media = much more realistic images. I've had 5 others with shower curtain systems fixated on mine since last week. Try it before you knock it


I'm afraid you totally missed the point of this thread Bermise.  There are always better ways to do things. Always. I hear many folks wailing about the logistical difficulties of FCGs that all could be avoided if they built FLGs instead. Many folks wail about the un-reinforced Wally skeletons falling apart, which could be fixed by getting the newer wired skeletons. Anything we do could be done better. But the point of this thread is people were getting sold on the notion that they have to use a high-end, high-power, high-cost projector to get a projection on a window, and this is definitely not true.

You're trying to pitch the idea that folks should go out and by a Ferrari to go grocery shopping. Yes, a Ferrari will get the attention of some people, and yes, it can be used to get groceries, but is it needed? Is the benefit worth all the added expense, or will that added expense push the ability to even do said activity out of the realm of possibility or practicality? 

Yes, HD video, professional reverse screens, and ultra-high-end projectors will yield a top-flight viewing experience. No one is knocking that. But what is getting knocked is the idea that nothing short of your "Ferrari-esque" solution is acceptable. Anyone can get a perfectly acceptable projection experience from a low-cost, low-power, projector and a shower curtain.


----------



## sambucaro (Nov 4, 2015)

Stupid question....if I project this into my living room bay window, can I still be in that room with the lights on doing other things for it to be visible to outsiders on the street?


----------



## littlebuzz (Aug 23, 2012)

Bruzilla said:


> Yes, HD video, professional reverse screens, and ultra-high-end projectors will yield a top-flight viewing experience. No one is knocking that. But what is getting knocked is the idea that nothing short of your "Ferrari-esque" solution is acceptable. Anyone can get a perfectly acceptable projection experience from a low-cost, low-power, projector and a shower curtain.


Well I'm glad you cleared that up. Your original post stated that office projectors are too bright and not the right pick for Halloween projections... Which we all know is totally false. 

Additionally, you don't have to pay $300 for a good quality business projector. You can find lots of nice used projectors with low hours for $40 - $100. Ironically the same price range as the cheap "toy" projectors. 

Besides, many of us are using these for different applications (window, wall, hologram) and different environments (indoor, outdoor, streetlights, pitch black) so there is really no single solution for everything.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

love all the ideas so many things to think about


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

Greetings fellow haunters-
I tried this year with the AtmosFX window kit and it was sorely disappointing, mainly due to the 'kit' projector. I ended up borrowing a nicer projector for Halloween night which made it a bit better.

My question is: Next year I would like to set up the screen in the garage. I have (2) bays and want to have a separate screen in each. Each bay is 8' tall by 9' wide.The only thing I can find that will fit the entire area is a king size sheet.

Any recommendations on a projector (understanding I will need 2) in the $150 range to accomplish this task?.......and perhaps any suggestions for the screen?

cheers


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Just keep an eye out for projectors. I have bought 3 of them off of ebay and or amazon. I've never paid more than $75 for one and they certainly get the job done. Anything above 1800 lumens and you are good to go.


----------



## littlebuzz (Aug 23, 2012)

cleanfreak said:


> Any recommendations on a projector (understanding I will need 2) in the $150 range to accomplish this task?.......and perhaps any suggestions for the screen?
> 
> cheers


Screen: I would look for 3-4 mil white plastic sheeting. Usually comes in 8x25 or 8x20 sizes. 

Projector: this is the tricky part. Check out the Epson PowerLite projectors on eBay. Look the ones you are interested in up on *projectorcentral.com* for specs.


----------



## Indabuff (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey everyone. Just wondering if anyone knows what the Atmos FX projector lumens is rated for. I purchased the package deal (projector, tripod, window matetial, preloaded SD) a month ago. I know it says 150 lux but is that relatively equivalent to lumens? Is there a huge difference in the Atmos FX projection material (sheet) and Atmos FX professional projection material? Finally, do most projectors come standard with loop/repeat function? Was looking for something a little brighter/crisper. Was thinking about the DG 747 but am wondering if that high lumen count may be too much for what I'm trying to pull off (animation on second floor vertical window). Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Glad I found this site and thread. Great stuff and exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Ginger9708 (Sep 21, 2015)

J


Indabuff said:


> Hey everyone. Just wondering if anyone knows what the Atmos FX projector lumens is rated for. I purchased the package deal (projector, tripod, window matetial, preloaded SD) a month ago. I know it says 150 lux but is that relatively equivalent to lumens? Is there a huge difference in the Atmos FX projection material (sheet) and Atmos FX professional projection material? Finally, do most projectors come standard with loop/repeat function? Was looking for something a little brighter/crisper. Was thinking about the DG 747 but am wondering if that high lumen count may be too much for what I'm trying to pull off (animation on second floor vertical window). Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Glad I found this site and thread. Great stuff and exactly what I was looking for!


I bought the kit and was good for Halloween, not very bright but I wanted something a bit brighter for my Xmas projections and bought an Epson powerlite 84 used on eBay and happy with it. I will keep the other kit too as it worked good for the Halloween stuff so now will have two projectors. Alot of the projectors don't have the loop function with usb drive, you would have to buy a micca speck to do that or DVD player. The good thing about the atmos projector is it is plug and play which is very easy. As far as material for Halloween bought grey chiffon from Joanne fabric which worked great. The white curtain that came with the kit I am using for my Xmas projections and works nicely on a built window frame which I stuck in the window. My Epsom is 2600 lumens and didn't find it to be too much for the Xmas clips. Looking back if I knew what I know now would have just bought the better projector to begin with but like I said, it is good for the Halloween clips.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Indabuff
Here is a link to a forum discussion on the Kit. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/144100-atmosfx-windowfx-digital-decorating-kit-2.html

I used a 2700 lumen BenQ projector on my window. No issue at all. Keep in mind that
If you use a standard projector, it will not have the intelligence to loop or play your video. That has to come from one of a few things:
Laptop
Dvd Player
Micca spec G2 portable device (if you can get the file onto a sd card or a usb drive).


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

Go on eBay and set up a search with the parameters you need (lumens, price range, etc). If you don't get any satisfactory returns immediately, click on "FOLLOW THIS SEARCH" (in green letters near the top of the page). eBay will notify you via email whenever there is a new listing that conforms to the search parameters you set up.

I've never used a bed sheet for a screen but I've heard some forum members do and were pleased with the results. I agree with littlebuzz that white plastic sheeting is also worth a try. I only recommend chiffon for hologram-like projections from videos like Ghostly Apparitions and Phantasms. If using "normal" images like Zombie Invasion or Night Stalkers, stick with a solid screen.

The AtmosfearFX kit is apparently set up as an all-in-one unit that both plays and projects the video, but looping is not normally a function of the projector itself. The projector simply projects whatever image you feed into it. Looping would need to be set up at the video source such as a DVD player, laptop, etc.


----------



## Indabuff (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks guys. At first I was happy with the Atmos FX package but I began to realize it just wasn't bright and crisp enough for me. Guess I saw it coming based on price. The fact that I got the SD with 8 preloaded animations was the only plus. I ended up building up a decent library of $10 animations on the SD so I think I'm going to go the micca speck/USB route. Anyone have any input on the micca speck? I'm assuming it's pretty easy to use? I'll stop asking questions now since this is probably all retreaded material. Sorry about that, 2 sick kids and very little time to review old posts. Getting this right is turning into a pet peeve of mine. ..


----------



## Ginger9708 (Sep 21, 2015)

Indabuff said:


> Thanks guys. At first I was happy with the Atmos FX package but I began to realize it just wasn't bright and crisp enough for me. Guess I saw it coming based on price. The fact that I got the SD with 8 preloaded animations was the only plus. I ended up building up a decent library of $10 animations on the SD so I think I'm going to go the micca speck/USB route. Anyone have any input on the micca speck? I'm assuming it's pretty easy to use? I'll stop asking questions now since this is probably all retreaded material. Sorry about that, 2 sick kids and very little time to review old posts. Getting this right is turning into a pet peeve of mine. ..


For what I paid for the kit probably not worth it. I got a nice used on for 100, micca speck for $40. I also bought a lot of additional clips so in the long run the kit wasn't the best deal. There are projectors that are cheaper, I just went according to a seller who seemed to sell a lot of the same brand projectors and with 100% feedback. Also low bulb hours is important. Yes micca speck easy to use for me and I'm no expert. I just plugged it into the projector with the provided rca cables. I also bought some new Xmas clips and very happy with the way they look with my new 2600 lumen. I also bought a movie editor/converter so I can edit some of the clips to my liking, that was $29.99 but worth it as some of my downloads needed to be in a converted format. I will be able to use this now for all of my projections.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Micca Speck is very easy to use.. Plug it into the projector and power source, then turn it on with the remote control..main menu is simple and you have the option to repeat one file or all files on the sd. Here is the main start menu (I personally click on the file icon, then find the particular video that I want and hit play. As it is playing I hit either the repeat one or repeat all and let it play):


----------



## Indabuff (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the feedback! Anyone know if any of these projectors have a vertical display capability? I'm using it on a vertical window and not sure if they can be placed on their side like the Atmos FX projector or have an option to do so through the menu.


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

I know some people do that but I can't think of any situation where it would actually be a good idea. You've got stability issues, maybe overheating from blocking air vents, and I just don't imagine most projectors were designed to do it. I generally load the video into editing software like Windows Moviemaker (preloaded on most PCs) or iSkysoft (free online download) and flip it 90 degrees so it's oriented correctly, then run directly from my computer into the projector or else load it onto a DVD or SD card. A lot of this software also lets you play with the image in other ways; crop it however you want, add fade in and fade out, color saturation, audio volume, all kinds of stuff. I use it a lot.


----------



## littlebuzz (Aug 23, 2012)

Indabuff said:


> Anyone know if any of these projectors have a vertical display capability?


 Almost all business projectors support vertical display... I know my Epson PowerLite does.


----------



## captpete (Sep 7, 2009)

If you want a true portrait, I think you need to turn the projector on its side. The projector doesn't care as long as its getting airflow.
This way the long dimension of the 16:9 is vertical or the 4 of 4:3. I have done this before with good results.
For example with the "Daisy the Ghost Bride" Video you can get a larger image with less distance.
Pete


----------



## Indabuff (Nov 28, 2015)

I really appreciate all the feedback regarding my questions. I'm sure some people are going to cringe but I opted for the Abdtech 1000 lumen projector as some others on this thread suggested. I wasn't looking to break the bank (just yet) and $85 won't. I was surprised that the Atmos FX website couldn't just suggest a couple friggin' projectors but now I know why. There isn't a one size fits all solution to everyone's needs. The projector they offer in the package is subpar in my opinion (however it is marketed as window projector and not 3-car garage projector) so I just need a little extra to satisfy my needs. A lot of good points regarding high and low end projectors on this thread and I'm sure it's helped a lot more people out than most of you realize. Now I just need to steal my wife's Jo-ann coupons for some new projection material!


----------



## !Scare (Dec 2, 2015)

That's a fine choice. Just remember to turn it off when not in use! The bulbs are super expensive, I've had one burn out


----------



## captpete (Sep 7, 2009)

!Scare said:


> That's a fine choice. Just remember to turn it off when not in use! The bulbs are super expensive, I've had one burn out


I looked at the specs Its an Led bulb good for 30,000 Hours.


----------



## littlebuzz (Aug 23, 2012)

Indabuff said:


> I really appreciate all the feedback regarding my questions. I'm sure some people are going to cringe but I opted for the Abdtech 1000 lumen projector as some others on this thread suggested.


Please report back and let us know how it performs. It states it will scale up to 130". That works out to a screen size of 9.4' wide by 5.3' high. Which is a little too small to make the skeletons in Bone Chillers appear life size.


----------



## Indabuff (Nov 28, 2015)

littlebuzz said:


> Please report back and let us know how it performs. It states it will scale up to 130". That works out to a screen size of 9.4' wide by 5.3' high. Which is a little too small to make the skeletons in Bone Chillers appear life size.


Will do. Arrives this week, will provide details. I noticed the dimensions but am trying to pull off the portrait/vertical aspect so wasn't too concerned about the height. If it malfunctions on it's side so be it. As long as it doesn't blow up and burn my house down I'm okay with getting burned for $85 ( no pun intended and knock on wood).


----------



## Indabuff (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't have any reference points except for the AtmosFX window projector but I'm happy with the Abdtech 1000 lumen projector. The specs speak for themselves. The Abdtech has much better resolution, much more vibrant color and is much brighter . The 1000 lumens could possibly be questioned since I'm comparing it to the 150 lux AtmosFX projector which one person may have stated is the equivalent to 70 lumens. Even so it's enough for what I'm trying to pull off and even my wife who is oblivious to these things said it looks much better. I set it up vertically on a small wire shelving rack to run the power cord through and allow for air movement. The adjustable shelves and feet on the rack help adjusting the angle of the projector. One issue I had was with the repeat function button on the remote. The button was unresponsive but pressing the info button allowed me to access the repeat function. It is capable of repeating one file or a series of them.


----------



## Ginger9708 (Sep 21, 2015)

I would think the 1000 lumen would be ok. At the time I was looking for a projector I had come across the Abtec and other similar projectors with usb slots and almost bought one which I probably should have, I would have gotten a bit more for the money I spent and a bit more light. I wound up getting the atmosfearfx projector kit on a spur of the moment thing, it is 70 lux and. needs to be dark. After Halloween I got a second projector, an Epson powerlite 84 which I bought used for 100 with shipping included, I paid the same price for each of these and I'm so loving the 2600 lumen Epson. The atmosfearfx kit works good for Halloween illusions but for my Xmas window the Epson tops it and wish I knew what I know now. I have both projectors in my front windows and a big noticeable difference between the two. I also have led light strips around each window projection and on the atmosfearfx since it has to be darker I have to dim the LEDs on that window, certain scenes aren't the greatest at all and a little hard to see from the outside unless it's a bigger image than its fine.


----------



## Indabuff (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm curious to know what 2600 lumens actually looks like against a white "projection material" in a window. I saw a post with pics in the middle of this thread with a comparison of the AtmosFX projector and a higher lumen projector and the latter seemed to illuminate the material way too much. It sounds like some people are promoting the highest lumens possible but I'm starting to feel there's a balance to be found especially for the window projections.


----------



## Ginger9708 (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm just doing a comparison. For the money I paid, same cost, I got a better used projector. Not just lumens but with a lot of functions that the atmosfearfx projector does not provide. For my Xmas clips I wanted more colorful and light and dont It find it too bright. I also put led lighting around the frame so I need the extra bright lighting. For my smaller clips the other projector is fine, but I do have to dim the led light strips because it's too bright for the projection.


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

Indabuff said:


> I'm curious to know what 2600 lumens actually looks like against a white "projection material" in a window. I saw a post with pics in the middle of this thread with a comparison of the AtmosFX projector and a higher lumen projector and the latter seemed to illuminate the material way too much.


Put a layer of sheer black chiffon between the projection material and the window glass. Cuts glare, reduces ambient light interference and drastically improves black levels. Rather than using a dimmer projector strictly for Halloween this allows you to use a single higher lumen projector for all your needs; Halloween, business presentations, backyard movie night, etc.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

from slickdeals.net

Abdtech 130" Mini LED Projector 1000 lumens 800*480 Multimedia Beamer Portable Home Theatre Projectors $77.99 AC FS @ Amazon
Promo code: XEAQJ7M2 ($92.99 - $15 = $77.99)

http://www.amazon.com/Abdtech-Projector-Multimedia-Portable-Projectors/dp/B015DQRM92?tag=slickdeals&ascsubtag=b6f3f936ae9911e5ac5dc299a8f008280000
Image size: 34-130 Inches, Projection distance:3.3-13.1 feet. With keystone correction, adjusting the picture trapezoidal distortion

WVGA 800x480 LCD, 1000 lumens brightness and 1000:1 contrast ratio
Multi-function input AV/VGA/USB/SD/HDMI
LED lamp life of 30,000 hours,aspect ratio 4:3/16:9

This is a home theater movie and video game projector. It shouldn't be compared to units costing 10x more. Very nice price for an inexpensive personal unit. 

amk


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

Home Depot has the atmosfx profector for $69.99. Mine arrived today and very happy with it.  It uses a sd card or usb flash drive and comes with 12 videos.


----------



## craigsrobotics (Nov 20, 2007)

ok, I was skeptical at first about the WindowFX projector, but I picked one up yesterday and I must say, I'm a bit impressed. Having dealt with professional haunts and projection systems, this little kit has a good bang for the buck... My only caveat is, as with other media players I've used, this one does not retain its settings once powered down. It seems you have to go through the menu and select your scene every time you power this little guy up...Am I missing something, or is this by design?


----------



## jtrothrock (Aug 30, 2016)

HalloweenAli said:


> I just wanted to share the video of my set up using the GM60 or Fastfox projector. I shot this at dusk and at night so you can see how well this affordable projector works.
> 
> This link should be live shortly: https://youtu.be/noMryOvSIxk


I just bought this projector and it doesn't have option for rear projection. How did you get it to work projecting from the rear?


----------



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

My question is more about the holographs that are out there now to be projected out sode on a form. or on to a pumpkin. do the inexpensive window projectors work for those as well?


----------



## littlebuzz (Aug 23, 2012)

jtrothrock said:


> I just bought this projector and it doesn't have option for rear projection. How did you get it to work projecting from the rear?


There should be an option to reverse the image. But that's really a not important unless you have some writing in your video. 


Sent from my PalmPilot using Tapatalk


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

I think if you check the remote there should be a button named FLIP that would allow proper rear projection display

Victor


----------

